# Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  1TB ziemlich laut, was tun?



## PRO-totyp (10. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor einigen Tagen die oben genannte HDD gekauft. Sie wurde in ein gedämmtes Gehäuse mit Festplattenentkopplung eingebaut. 
Die Lautstärke hängt hundertprozentig an der Festplatte, da ich das ganze System ohne sie getestet habe und das laute Geräusch verschwunden war.
Als Vergleich für Leute die das Fractal R4 besitzen: Die HDD ist um einiges lauter als die mitgelieferten Lüfter im 7V Betrieb.

Kann es sein dass manche Exemplare nicht richtig funktioniern, dass heist lauter sind als andere des gleichen Modells?
Gibt es Tools mit denen ich Lautstärke optimieren kann? Der Leistungsnachlass wäre mir dann egal.

Als letzten Schritt würde ich dann die Festplatte zurückschicken und eine andere bestellen. Gibt es Vorschläge? Sie muss nicht ungedingt die schnellste HDD sein, haupsachen leise, denn als Systemfestplatte werde ich
mir bald eine SSD zulegen.

Schon mal im Vorraus danke für eure Hilfe,

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

Ist sie so laut wenn darauf zugegriffen wird oder auch im leerlauf?


----------



## PRO-totyp (10. August 2013)

Sie ist permanent so laut. Das heißt ab Start bis zum herunterfahren des PCs. Also ich höre nicht wirklich Unterschiede in der Lautstärke, die ist immer gleich laut.


----------



## locojens (10. August 2013)

Es kann durchaus Schwankungen innerhalb einer Serie geben, habe ich auch schon erleben dürfen. Optimieren wirst du da nichts können da Seagate AAM nicht unterstützt (zumindest bis zur letzten welche ich von dieser Marke erstanden habe). Also im Zweifelsfall umtauschen / bzw. anders entkoppeln.


----------



## OctoCore (10. August 2013)

AAM senkt auch nicht das allgemeine Laufgeräusch, sonder nur die Lautstärke bei Zugriffen - wenn also dabei kein Unterschied bemerkt wird, würde auch ein funktionierendes AAM keinen Unterschied machen.
Eigentlich ist die Platte recht leise - nur fühlen sich manche durch das "Zwitschern" gestört, wenn die Platte ordentlich ackert.
Uneigentlich nützt das nix, wenn man die HDD trotz (ordentlicher?) Entkopplung als zu laut empfindet - da hilft eben nur Austausch.


----------



## PRO-totyp (10. August 2013)

Ich denke schon das die ordentlich entkoppelt ist. Die laufschlitten waren schon mit gummiringen entkoppelt in folgendem Gehäuse: http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_807433.html

Gibt es Empfehlungen für ruhige HDDs. Budget ist 70 €. Sollte mindestens 500GB haben.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (10. August 2013)

Also die Barracuda gehört schon zu den leisesten Platten die ich bisher gehört habe - müsstest mal meine Hitachi hören, dagegen ist die Barracuda fast lautlos 
Ansonsten halteine laufruhigere Platte mit 5400 RPM, dafür sinkt aber auch die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. August 2013)

Die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ist wie leider viele Platten des Herstellers bekannt für dieses metallische "Chirp" wenn die Köpfe aus dem Leerlauf wieder die Arbeit beginnen.

Als Beispiel: 
Seagate ST2000DM001 noise - YouTube

Habe mal gelesen, dass es helfen soll, von AHCI auf IDE umzustellen ... 
Und noch eine Möglichkeit gab es, irgendetwas zu deaktivieren, was im Firmware des Herstellers merkwürdigerweise standardisiert eingeschaltet ist und man es nur per Tool im Autostart vermeiden könne.

Müsste ich mal googlen  Falls das Geräusch zutrifft natürlich ..


----------



## PRO-totyp (10. August 2013)

@tr: danke für die Hilfe, aber dat Geräusch hab ich nicht, das ist eher permanent Ohne Pausen zu hören.  Ungefähr das Geräusch mit halber Lautstärke, dass das ganze Video zu hören ist nur bei mir halt einen guten halben Meter entfernt mit geschlossenem gedämmten Gehäuse.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. August 2013)

Mein Rat wäre: Tausch sie möglichst um. Das kann nicht normal sein ..


----------



## PRO-totyp (10. August 2013)

Jo werd ich jetzt auch machen.

Hast du ein Vorschlag? Hab da an die umweltplatten vo Western digital gedacht.

Edit: wie wärs mit der :
Western Digital WD10EZRX Green 1TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5900rpm, 8,9ms, 64MB Cache)
http://amazon.de/dp/B006GDVREI

Oder die? :
Western Digital WD10EFRX Red 1TB Interne Festplatte für NAS-Storage (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5400rpm, SATA III)
http://amazon.de/dp/B008JJLXO6


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. August 2013)

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche, da meine doch etwas ältere Samsung HDD abgeschmiert ist ...
Wollte erst die Seagate Barracuda, bis ich über diese Macken gehört hab...

Bin auf die *Western Digital WD10EZEX BLUE* gestoßen!
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's

Top-Platte, 1TB, Sata-600, 7200 U/min, schneller Datendurchsatz, leise, kühl, günstig ... soll wegen 1 Platter schneller laufen als die Black-Version!
Alternativ gibts auch die Green-Version. Die hat einen nicht ganz so schnellen Datendurchsatz, ist aber nochmal ne Ecke leiser und sparsamer 


Edit:


PRO-totyp schrieb:


> Edit: wie wärs mit der :
> Western Digital WD10EZRX Green 1TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5900rpm, 8,9ms, 64MB Cache)
> http://amazon.de/dp/B006GDVREI
> 
> ...




Na bitte deckt sich doch  Wenn die RED für NAS-Storage ausgelegt ist, ist es ja wahrscheinlich überflüssig ... Die Green habe ich eben erwähnt  
Kenne aber leider nicht den Unterschied zwischen WD10EZEX und WD10EZRX ... Das einzig Negative, das ich gehört habe, war, dass bei manchen Lieferungen die Festplatte verschmutzt war. Hoffe dass das korrigiert wurde


----------



## PRO-totyp (10. August 2013)

@sefyu: Zufälle gibts . Also ich guck ja jetzt in erster Linie nach der Llautstärke und nutze dazu Geizhals, da diese dort in Dezibel in der Produktbeschreibung dabei steht. 
Also die du vorgeschlagen hast ist von der Leistung denk ich auf dem Niveau der Seagate die ich gerade verbaut habe, aber sogar noch etwas lauter. Das habe ich jetzt aber nicht
aus tests oder bewertungen sonder wirklich nur aus der jeweiligen produktbeschreibung und ob das immer stimmt, wer weis  . Daher würde ich mir an deiner Stell überlegen ob du 
nicht vil die Green nimmst, weis ja nicht wie sehr dir Lautstärke wichtig ist. Die Green hat ja immerhin auch noch 5900 rpm, was ja vermutlich auch nicht schlecht ist. Was meinst du?
Ach ja die WD10EZRX (im oberen "Green" genannt) hat nur 22 statt den üblichen 27-30 Dezibel.

Edit: Diese hier ist auch noch ziemlich leise, sind halt nur 500 GB mit würds reichen. 
http://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-green-500gb-wd5000azrx-a727417.html

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den genannten HDDs oder noch Tipps und Vorschläge??

Gruß


----------



## Sefyu_TR (10. August 2013)

@PRO-totyp

Ja Lautstärke ist mir wichtig, aber nicht unter Leistungseinbußung. Bin immer auf der Suche nach dem besten Kompromiss 
Ich will nicht den PC bei dem man wie bei einem Elektroauto jetzt gar nicht weiß ob er an ist, im 20 db Bereich darf er schon sein..
Aber danke für den Tipp: Ich vergleiche die Platten gerade mal alle  Weil 30 db ist schon ..... Scheibenkleister 


Edit:
Western Digital WD10EZRX Green -> 21 dB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 -> 27dB
Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue -> 29dB

Alternate-Preis identisch, Bewertung auch ...

Die Blue ist leider schon bestellt. Zwar die "schnellste" aber auch lauteste ... Wenn sie dann Montag oder Dienstag ankommt und eingebaut ist berichte ich mal 
Falls zu laut gehts schnurstracks zurück und es dürfen ausnahmsweise 5900 rpm werden


----------



## PRO-totyp (11. August 2013)

Alles klar  . Bei mir wirds wohl die WD10EZRX. Nimmt die Geschwindigkeit eigentlich einfluss auf die Qualität von spielen, also sind 5900 rpm im gegensatz zu 7200 rpm spürbar?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. August 2013)

Objektiv betrachtet ist es ein Unterschied von 30mb/s. 

Subjektiv puh.... Manche sagen als Systemplatte oder zum Zocken muss.... Andere sagen der Unterschied ist nur minimal... 
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht 

Fest steht, dass 7200 wirklich schneller sind, 5400 und co dafür leiser und sparsamer. Was nicht heißt dass sie super lahm sind. Aber ein Sprung wie zu einer SSD ist es jetzt nicht


----------



## PRO-totyp (11. August 2013)

Habe hier nochmal eine schöne seite bei chip.de gefunden mit der man die Festplatten mit seinen eigenen ansprüchen super vergleichen kann 
Vergleich: SATA-Festplatten 3,5 Zoll im Test - CHIP Online


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. August 2013)

Die green geht recht schnell kaputt, da sie ihre schreibköpfe parkt


----------



## PRO-totyp (11. August 2013)

Ja kann man das nicht per Tool abstellen?

und wie siehts mit der aus? Habe bei der nur die Befürchtung, dass sie zu langsam fürs Gamen sein könnte:
http://amazon.de/dp/B008JJLXO6


----------



## Sefyu_TR (15. August 2013)

Servus, 

Die Platte ist da bzw ich bin endlich wieder daheim. 
Ich mache mich gleich an die Arbeit und berichte


----------



## PRO-totyp (15. August 2013)

Servus zurück ;D ,

die WD 10EZRX ist auch grad bei mir angekommen .
mal sehen wie leise sie wirklich ist.

Gruß


----------



## Sefyu_TR (15. August 2013)

Also meine WD10EZEX ist top. Knapp unter 60€, komplett still noch kein einziges mal gehört, hatte kurzzeitig Datentransfer von 400mb/s.... Läuft


----------



## PRO-totyp (15. August 2013)

Cool, bei mir liefs nicht so toll.

Habe mein HDD ausprobiert, aber der Geräuschunterschied war zu minimal, als dass ich jetzt Lust hatte mir noch mal alles auf der neuen HDD zu installieren.
Deswegen schick ich sie zurück und behalte meine alte, etwas schnellere und leider auch etwas lautere Seagate.
Wenn ich jeztz noch mal einen nuen PC zusammenstellen würde, wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher ob ich jetzt die WD Green nehmen würde.

Ich glaube ich habe was die Lautstärke angeht zu hohe Erwartungen  ,

Gruß


----------

